# purple/gold jointed swimmer



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I was quite happy with how this guy came out. It's made of spanish cedar, 10" long, unweighted with a Danny2 metal lip thruwired using the lower slot. Weighs about 2.75 ounces. It will need some in water tuning. Right now, it looks like it is going to dig too much for the application I'm thinking of, so I'll bend the lip down some, probably do the same with the line tie to get it to run a couple feet under. I plan to use this at night on some big sand flats were big stripers cruise looking for eels or trolling from the kayak over some shallow clam flats in the bay by my house at the turn of high tide, same time, o'dark thirty.

I put in a detail shot of the head. I remember having a bit of trouble with the purple. You can see some puddling/splattering. In hind site, I think I had the paint thinned too much and was trying tp put too much paint down much at a time.

I was looking at it today and began was wondering if the color scheme was more brown/gold/olive whether it might make a good sucker bait.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

That's a real nice jointed round nose. Paint fades are done very well, and yes, some brown/tan/gold's would make for a sweet sucker pattern. If you would have cut the lip slot in the center ,and offset the line tie to the lower position,do you think it would run as shallow as you intended? I usually have the opposite problem with Z lip's. I'll fish water depth's of 15 to 30 feet ,and I'm looking to get the lure down 4 to 8 feet, so I'm bending line ties up! LOL!!!

Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Douglas, tuning with these lips is a bit counter intuitive. here's what I've learned. Bend the line tie up and the plug will want to dig deeper. Bend it down and it will run shallower. Same thing with the lip. Bend it down, the plug will run shallower. Bend up and it runs deeper. On my surface swimmers, the Atom 40's I do for example, I bend the lip and line tie down so much that they become somewhat unstable. I can crank them real slow and then with a littl pop of the rod tip or a couple fast craks, get them to hop, skip and roll on the water's surface. There are times that that technique is deadly!

Where the hole for the thru wire is drilled affects roll. The more off center it is, the more roll there is.

The art is in figuring out how the two interact.

Another rule of thumb I try to adhere to is to not let the bend of the lip drop below the belly of the plug.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good stuff, Plugman. I like the purple over the goldish color. I've never used Spanish Cedar. What kind of action does it impart?


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

It quite light, similar to red cedar, seems to be more consistent grain wise. 
I love it for turning. The red cedar I can get out here is all over the place. Some nice tight grain, and some with huge spaces between the growth rings. The grain has a bit of an open texture to it that will show up if you fill it. I just put on a couple extra prime coats, sand in between, etc. and you're off and running. I use it for top water and shallow swimmers where I'm looking for real bright action.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow what a lure! Very nice. I love those color combo's

John


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very nicely done , sweet colours as well

Etch


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Love the purple/gold combo....nice bait!

Rod


----------

